# Family member died and family hiring prefence.



## wilk87 (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey everyone, my name is Will and I am a EMT in Mass. I want to be a police officer and I am taken the civil service test next week in Boston. I also have 60+ college credits (no degree, working on it though) and 2+ years working in a busy 911 system in MA. I recently found out that I have a direct descendant who died on the job, in the same city I work in (do not live in though). I was wondering how far back does hiring family members of fallen officers go? I believe it is only children and siblings but then others have told me it can go back pretty far as long as they are a direct descendants. 

I am in no way trying to use this as my golden ticket in. I have a clean record, I am in excellent shape, educated and have work experience. I have done everything right to be a police officer (except join the military, big regret). I know in Mass though that minorities and veterans get first job offerings. 

Oh ya, in addition I have a ton of police officers in my family, my father is a federal agent, my uncle works in the same town as me as a srg., my brother works in NH, and I have a ton of direct descendants that were police officers in the New England area, dating way back to the mid 1800's.


----------



## Brian831 (Jul 5, 2002)

*402A:* MGL c. 402A of the Acts of 1985, amending c. 31, Section 26 - enables a *child* of a police officer or firefighter who passes the required written, medical and physical examinations to receive a statutory preference in placement on an entry-level police officer or firefighter eligible list if the police officer or firefighter was killed in the line of duty and benefits are paid to the beneficiary due to the parent's death.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey, I went through hoops looking for the family genealogy report my Aunt had that said I was at least 2% Indian but never found it...
You gotta wait in line like the rest of us, but seriously, finish your degree!


----------



## mpr4601 (Mar 24, 2007)

wilk87 said:


> I recently found out that I have a direct descendant who died on the job


Just to be a pain, since you're taking a comprehension test next Saturday, you ARE a descendant of this person, is what you are trying to say.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

Brian831 said:


> *402A:* MGL c. 402A of the Acts of 1985, amending c. 31, Section 26 - enables a *child* of a police officer or firefighter who passes the required written, medical and physical examinations to receive a statutory preference in placement on an entry-level police officer or firefighter eligible list if the police officer or firefighter was killed in the line of duty and benefits are paid to the beneficiary due to the parent's death.


*Nephews, half-brothers, brothers etc.... have been appointed to CS jobs due to their close relatives In The Line Of Duty deaths. It's all in who you know at the State House and if they can slip in a midnight rider on a bill which has a decent chance of passing. I am not saying it's the wrong thing to do since I wouldn't want to be put in that position but the law was written for the CHILDREN of the deceased. *


----------



## wilk87 (Apr 18, 2009)

Ya, I am aware I will probably never get hired in MA despite the connections and people I know. I hate using them and feel like a bum when I do but I really want to be a police officer. I have a much better chance in NH and I took a ton of test there, fingers crossed I quess.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

wilk87 said:


> Ya, I am aware I will probably never get hired in MA despite the connections and people I know. *I hate using them and feel like a bum when I do* but I really want to be a police officer. I have a much better chance in NH and I took a ton of test there, fingers crossed I quess.


So you're no stranger to dropping a dime. I'm sure it won't be tugging on your conscience to drop a few more. 

Gotta love the hacks; they're what make this state what it is. :|


----------



## wilk87 (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey, its not like I am unqualified to be a police officer. I have a clean record, will have my Associates degree in June, and experience working in a 911 system; not to mention the lowest I scored on a police test so far was a 88 (usually around 94). I am not a veteran or a minority so I need to use connections.


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

Wilk use all of your dimes to become a sheriffs hack


----------



## midwatch (Jan 5, 2007)

wilk87 said:


> Hey, its not like I am unqualified to be a police officer. I have a clean record, will have my Associates degree in June, and experience working in a 911 system; not to mention the lowest I scored on a police test so far was a 88 (usually around 94). I am not a veteran or a minority so I need to use connections.


Wow, I'd say you are over qualified. You mean you almost have an Associates AND you can answer the phone?

Shit, forget being a street cop. You'll probably be hired right away as brass. Maybe even Chief if you bump that score up to a 96.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

HousingCop said:


> Nephews, half-brothers, brothers etc.... have been appointed to CS jobs due to their close relatives In The Line Of Duty deaths. It's all in who you know at the State House and if they can slip in a midnight rider on a bill which has a decent chance of passing. I am not saying it's the wrong thing to do since I wouldn't want to be put in that position but the law was written for the CHILDREN of the deceased.


Well, for that matter, you should just do what Terry Murray did for her family friend on the Boston fire list...right to the top.



> *Law put candidate atop Fire Dept. list*
> 
> *Minority group charges favoritism*
> 
> ...


http://www.boston.com/news/local/articles/2007/12/30/law_put_candidate_atop_fire_dept_list?mode=PF

It must be nice to have friends like Therese Murray | Universal Hub


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

*No Degree + Anwering telephone = No Police Experience!*


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Fucking douche couldn't pass the test so he could run with the big dogs, now mommy has to hold his hand while he goes pee-pee and call in a blowjob favor to get him hired. Disgraceful.

Edit: this post is in regard to the ding-ding wannabee getting legislation passed.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

"William Hayhurst III's dream of joining the Boston Fire Department and carrying on a family tradition - his late father was a Boston firefighter for 32 years - appeared to be dashed when he received relatively dismal scores on the civil service exam all three times he took it."

I'm certainly not a member of Mensa, but how can anyone get "dismal scores" on these exams?!!! Beavis could spell megadeth and pass these insulting connect the dot pages! Sure, everyone gets nervous, and even I shit my brains out every morning of every exam, but you square yourself away and read between the lines becuase you don't have a choice when 1 point means everything. If you can't ace these foolish exams, you likely won't be able to screw your balls on properly on the street when you need to think clear and fast on your feet. Just my take, but bottom line, I HATE HACKS!!! You don't earn it? Then you don't deserve to take the spot of someone who DID! Further, HACKS are usually the ones who never get bounced in the academy when they should and go on to tarnish the badge. Example, one of our worst HACKS tried to fall out of PT one morning due to a *bug bite*. Yeah, smirk faced disgusting lowlife. In the end, he graduated and went on to embarrass an entire PD because he was a HACK and a CROOK (stole from local businesses on alarm calls). Guess the two are one in the same if they steal a rightful position from another. Don't even get me started on the affirmative action crap.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: MA isn't the greatest.......*

A bit of advice, don't think that being a Cop in MA is the greatest police job in the country. Yes the pay is good. If you are just about the money definitly try to get on in MA. However, there are better jobs out there if you want to be a Cop. Other states usually have a different hiring process too (written test counts a certain %, PT a certain %, oral board a certain %, background a certain % etc etc). I am a Cop in MA, but have also worked elsewhere. It's all what you want I guess. Just don't make the mistake of waiting around hoping to get on in MA when you could get on a great job in another state while you are still very young (early 20's etc). Do you want to wait around and then have to do 32 years (for a full MA pension) and have to work until 65 as a Cop? I enjoy what I make for a salary, but my other job was a better place to be a Cop (I am not trying to knock my fellow Officers on my dept, it's more about the dept's mentality as a whole, the way things are done etc. I work with great people here as well as my old agency). I made the mistake of coming back here against my better judgement. Money isn't everything........



wilk87 said:


> Ya, I am aware I will probably never get hired in MA despite the connections and people I know. I hate using them and feel like a bum when I do but I really want to be a police officer. I have a much better chance in NH and I took a ton of test there, fingers crossed I quess.


----------



## usaf1199a (Nov 28, 2005)

You're only 21. Join the military. That way you won't have to glorify connections plus you will be serving your country not to mention get to go to college 100 percent tuition free. There are a million people just like you who try to get on as an LEO. Military service makes the absolute difference as it should. I would NEVER come on to a forum comprised of actively serving LEO's and ask if you can find a civil service loophole to take advantage of a fallen law enforcement officer. God bless that fallen LEO's service but trying to capitalize on it will get you NOTHING here.


----------



## extraining guy (Jul 31, 2005)

First of all there is not going to be any hiring with the budget problems. Second , why do you want this job. They are going to pass pension reform in some form that will cap your pension or make you work till your 90 to collect 50% of the capped income. They are doing away with the Quinn Bill so your degree won't matter. They are doing away with details so making any extra $$ is gone. Go be a manager at Stop and Shop or something. You'll make alot more money. Most police department, including mine have very low base pays (Patrolman = $44,000 after 3yrs, Sgt =$53,000) get a degree in some sort of health care field so you won't starve.


----------

